# Audi Sport Mode?



## ReyeZ (Jun 20, 2014)

In the Sport Mode for the Audi A4, TipTronic, what exactly does it do? Does it change the way the engine sounds or the suspension?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Kenn0001 (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi there, what age vehicle and chasis A4 is this for me to better explain?


----------

